# Anyone done a time trial on fixed and got a stupendous result?



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

An earlier post of mine got me thinking. What sort of performance have you guys achieved on yer fixies.

Back in the 50's a geezer in the UK called Ray Booty did 100 miles in a TT in under 4 hours riding fixed!! I think the gear was quite small too. There are also heaps of amazing place to place records in the UK done on fixed.

What's the best anyone has done in terms of distance/time. I guess not many people use fixed in TT's any more, but you see it now and again.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

There was a fella named Obree or sommat.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I think Danny Pate or somebody raced worlds (Belgium, when Cipo won the roads IIRC) on a fg


----------



## naawillis (Oct 6, 2004)

DannyBoy said:


> An earlier post of mine got me thinking. What sort of performance have you guys achieved on yer fixies.
> 
> Back in the 50's a geezer in the UK called Ray Booty did 100 miles in a TT in under 4 hours riding fixed!! I think the gear was quite small too. There are also heaps of amazing place to place records in the UK done on fixed.
> 
> What's the best anyone has done in terms of distance/time. I guess not many people use fixed in TT's any more, but you see it now and again.


not that you're probably talking about UCI, but...

im pretty sure that for all road events (including tt's) the bike has to be equipped with a freewheeling mechanism of some sort. conversely, for track racing, it cant have one. that might just be for mass start events though, im having a hard time finding info. for a flat course it would probably be a big help - i wonder how your local tt hotheads would feel about your mechanical advantage and the rules...


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Not unless it's a very recent change*



naawillis said:


> not that you're probably talking about UCI, but...
> im pretty sure that for all road events (including tt's) the bike has to be equipped with a freewheeling mechanism of some sort. ..


In 2005, Stuart O'Grady finished sixth in the Giro's very flat (and short --1.15km) prologue on a FG (53x14). The story doesn't mention any special rule exemption. I notice the bike has two brakes. Don't know if that's required.
https://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2005/giro05/?id=results/giro050
https://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2005/giro05/tech/?id=wilier


----------



## naawillis (Oct 6, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> In 2005, Stuart O'Grady finished sixth in the Giro's very flat (and short --1.15km) prologue on a FG (53x14). The story doesn't mention any special rule exemption. I notice the bike has two brakes. Don't know if that's required.
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2005/giro05/?id=results/giro050
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2005/giro05/tech/?id=wilier



you are SO right, how could i forget about the reggio calabria. that bike was awesome. remember cipo that year?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Tried it.*

I rode a district championship 40 km time trial on an 81" fixed gear many years ago. Just before my start time, a fairly gentle wind stared blowing straight down the out-and-back course. I was slightly undergeared out, slightly overgeared back. The dismal result: 1:09:something.

When I did that, the USCF rule book stated that you can ride fixed in a TT, provided you have two braking mechanisms. The official counted the fixed gear as one braking mechanism. I don't think that rule's been changed, but better make sure.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

naawillis said:


> not that you're probably talking about UCI, but...
> 
> im pretty sure that for all road events (including tt's) the bike has to be equipped with a freewheeling mechanism of some sort. conversely, for track racing, it cant have one. that might just be for mass start events though, im having a hard time finding info. for a flat course it would probably be a big help - i wonder how your local tt hotheads would feel about your mechanical advantage and the rules...




Mike Creed 2002 U23 TT


----------



## cycledog81 (Jan 8, 2008)

He rode a converted Tiemeyer with Pinarello Decals as a fixed gear bike at the U23 TT championships in Texas.
Must of worked pretty well caught 4 guys and won by over 2 minutes. 
There was picture of it on cyclingnews.com where he used it at Zolder U23 world championships with a 56x14 gear, the result there was not good 17th.
That was the last time he used a fixed gear. In 2003 in Hamilton he used a geared TT bike and finished 5th.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2002/oct02/worlds/?id=u23mentt/CN3


----------



## redliner (Oct 21, 2004)

Up in Hew Hampshire, we have an event called Crank the Kanc. It's a 21 mile time trial to the high point of the Kangamagus highway, in the White Mts. First 17 miles are fairly flat, slight up grade, the last 4 (or so) go up at about 9% See northeastcycling.com. website for a profile. This year, for the first time, they are having a singlespeed category. I am racing my fixed gear bike up it (allowed) Going to use a 46/17 gearing combination. Anyone familiar with this event?


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

I know in Oregon it's fully legal to ride fixed in a TT as long as you have a front brake....

Not sure how many people do it though. I've always found that I go WAY faster on a fixed than free


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PltJett said:


> I know in Oregon it's fully legal to ride fixed in a TT as long as you have a front brake....
> 
> Not sure how many people do it though. I've always found that I go WAY faster on a fixed than free


Fixed is legal in all USCF time trials. From the 2008 USCF rule book, page 72:

*3E. Individual Time Trial*
3E2. _Road bicycles shall be used. Bicycles with a front hand
brake and fixed wheel may also be used._

Very few people ride a time trial fixed. If the course is dead flat and there's zero wind, fixed could possibly give you a slight advantage. Any other time, you're hamstringing yourself. A good racing rule to keep in mind is "if the benefits were there, the riders would claim them."


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

wim said:


> Fixed is legal in all USCF time trials. From the 2008 USCF rule book, page 72:
> 
> *3E. Individual Time Trial*
> 3E2. _Road bicycles shall be used. Bicycles with a front hand
> ...


The only place I've seen it used effectively is on an indoor Computrainer TT - flat course. Pick your cadence and finish time. You either make it blow up big time. - TF


----------

